# Premade Niche



## Dierte (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.flooringsupplyshop.com/shower-construction-107/ready-to-tile-niches-8/

Any pros or cons with using this model? Does anyone have a better brand that they use?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not sure if those are foam or not. I prefer plastic over the foam. Foam can damage easier. The plastic are super easy to install, just screw through flange to framing, wallboard right over, wrap waterproofing into niche. :thumbsup:

http://www.curtisresources.com/Duk-Liner.html


----------



## Dierte (Dec 18, 2010)

How much are the yellow duks?-nevermind I just found them online.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Conestoga Tile just gave me some info on FinPan niches... I guess they looked alright to me. They said they're round 50 bucks


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I get the yellow Duk for about $30


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Not sure if those are foam or not. I prefer plastic over the foam. Foam can damage easier. The plastic are super easy to install, just screw through flange to framing, wallboard right over, wrap waterproofing into niche. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.curtisresources.com/Duk-Liner.
> 
> I have only used metal niches. How does the tile stick to the plastic, or do you have to membrane over the whole thing?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If using a fabric membrane, just cut out and wrap into niche. Finish with liquid membrane. Use modified thinset to install tile within niche. 

Using liquid, just overlap into niche. I'd use some fabric for the OC connection. Otherwise I'd be too worried about the wallboard & niche seam separating.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> If using a fabric membrane, just cut out and wrap into niche. Finish with liquid membrane. Use modified thinset to install tile within niche.
> 
> Using liquid, just overlap into niche. I'd use some fabric for the OC connection. Otherwise I'd be too worried about the wallboard & niche seam separating.


Awesome, thanks for the info, and your forgiveness. Stuck at in-laws the other day(my excuse) and came across awfully rude. What advantage does using the fabric membrane have over cement board?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> If using a fabric membrane, just cut out and wrap into niche. Finish with liquid membrane. Use modified thinset to install tile within niche.
> 
> Using liquid, just overlap into niche. I'd use some fabric for the OC connection. Otherwise I'd be too worried about the wallboard & niche seam separating.


What are you using to make the niche/Kerdi connection Angus?

I personally prefer the Noble Niche. It is a high density foam. I don't see how it could be damaged after it is tiled. It has a tile ready cementitious coating already bonded to it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> What are you using to make the niche/Kerdi connection Angus?


NobleSealant 150. I use that for the Kerdi to plastic and then throw a bit of Hydro Band on the outer part.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> NobleSealant 150. I use that for the Kerdi to plastic and then throw a bit of Hydro Band on the outer part.


Cool. Herr Schluter okay with that? Not that it really matters, as long as it works. 

Is the Noble sealant similar to Kerdi Fix?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HS345 said:


> Cool. Herr Schluter okay with that? Not that it really matters, as long as it works.
> 
> Is the Noble sealant similar to Kerdi Fix?


Schluter doesn't even return my calls these days :sad:

Noble said they were cool with it, so take that Herr! 

Yes, NobleSealant is similar to Kerdi-Fix....but about $5/tube cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Schluter doesn't even return my calls these days :sad:


That's very disappointing, but becoming more and more common these days, I hear.


----------



## Dierte (Dec 18, 2010)

angus242 said:


> If using a fabric membrane, just cut out and wrap into niche. Finish with liquid membrane. Use modified thinset to install tile within niche.
> 
> Using liquid, just overlap into niche. I'd use some fabric for the OC connection. Otherwise I'd be too worried about the wallboard & niche seam separating.


 What do you mean "finish with liquid membrane"? Do you mean to coat the inside of the niche w/ liquid membrane? What about just wrapping the entire inside with Kerdi since I plan on putting Kerdi in my surround.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The shelf may already be sealed


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I tried to blow up the pic some to how more detail.

When I was installing Kerdi, I just went right over the niche opening. I then go back and cut a big "X" in the Kerdi in the opening. I cut the excess Kerdi off each flap of the "X". I tuck each trimmed flap of the Kerdi in the niche and attach with NobleSealant 150. The next day I went over the flaps with a bit of Hydro Band. My biggest concerns were the corners of the flaps. I wanted to make sure there was no leaks there.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What you see there is what I tile right over.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's a Schluter approved method using the Noble Wide Combo 304 Niche. No offense to Angus.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

HS345 said:


> Here's a Schluter approved method using the Noble Wide Combo 304 Niche. No offense to Angus.


Those are the ones we use too. We never water proof them, just tape and thinset the front edges.

Here is that exact niche and another pic with their narrow arched versions.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> Those are the ones we use too. We never water proof them, just tape and thinset the front edges.
> 
> Here is that exact niche


Yep, Schluter actually wants Kerdifix on the front lip though. I did do one with just thinset, no call back yet. 

Nice work Mike, I bet that glass cost a few bucks.

Edit: Ah, I see, that's a traditional shower build, not Kerdi.


----------

